# Surolan side effects?



## Sugarella (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi I'm new here and was wondering if anybody could give me some advice. My dog Khaleesi was recently diagnosed with ear mites and given surolan drops to treat this. The only problem is it seems to make her itching a whole lot worse and she is now scratching to the point of bleeding on her shoulder neck and last night most severely her ear. She has seriously damaged the area around her ear and my vets is closed until Tuesday due to Easter. I can't get to their emergency surgery as I don't drive and it is a long way from here, over an hour in fact. Does anybody have any idea on what I can do to help my pooch until I can get the vet to see her?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

You need to call the vets at least. She could be having an allergic reaction (as one of my dogs did to Surolan).

I see you're based in the West Midlands so I am sure you're not over an hour away from a surgery that is open - even if it's not one you usually attend.


----------



## Sugarella (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm with the pdsa as I recently had to change my work load due to health, I can't afford the £160+ consultation fee the only emergency vet in my area is asking for before she is seen and I've rang both but neither can give advice without seeing her.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Have you called the PDSA help line?

Is she insured?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Stop using the drug for now and see if it calms down. Get back to the vet when you can. In the meantime, take some photos of the soreness to show the vet. Try to get one of those cones to go around her head to stop more scratching - a pet shop should have one, or try social media in your area for a secondhand one.


----------



## Sugarella (Apr 16, 2017)

I only started her insurance this week when I knew my budget, sadly I can not claim anything for the first 14 days so although I checked with them I can't be covered for this. I called their help line but they just told me itching would be normal as its a reaction to the mites dying I tried explain that itwasnt just normal itching and she was damaging herself and they just told me to watch her closely to prevent too much damage. I just found out the spare cone from her recent spaying and put it on her (she is not my friend right now), but I'm scared it could lead to infection. I've never had this situation in any other dog I've owned so it's left me at a loss as to how I can sooth the itching and irritation


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd stop the meds and ring the OOH vet. The PDSA usually use VetsNow for their OOH so there will still be a vet at the end of the phone you can talk to. Telephone advice is free, so give them a bell.


----------



## Sugarella (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi just wanted to thank and update you all in my dogs situation. I did eventually find a sympathetic vet who told me to bathe her in a mild shampoo for itchy skin, place on the cone and reduce the allocation of the surolan to once daily until I got in with my own bet on Tuesday. When I arrived they told me to go back to the surolan as directed despite my repeated insistence it was doing more harm than good, and to still return for my follow up appointment which was today. Frustrated I returned to what the second vet had told me to do (cone, bath, reduced treatment amount) and noticed that although she was still scratching it was not anywhere near as bad or as red. Today I explained this to a completely new vet to the surgery (first day there) he took one look and instantly completely changed the entire treatment routine, meds the lot. He agreed it looks as though she was having a particularly bad reaction to the combination of mites and meds. So thank you for taking the time to reply to me, and making me feel like I wasn't just going insane.


----------

